#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-05-05
<crunchbang> hello
<crunchbang> anyone i have some issue with a flash drive
<crunchbang> it is 16gb
<crunchbang> something happened to my partition
<crunchbang> when i check it with sfdisk or testdisk i can see the 16gb but cannot access it
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-05-02
<fignew> 12.04 is nice stuff
#ubuntu-us-ga 2014-04-30
<miqui> question, if i have a 1gig physical RAM max on an ubuntu VM, is it possible to create a swap file greater than 1gig ?
<miqui> am using dd command
#ubuntu-us-ga 2015-04-30
<mhall119> Hello team, I sent an email to the ML but it got kicked back, is anyone here a moderator of that list?
